# Camphor burl bangle



## Vern Tator

Well, my daughter and grandchildren have been here from Sardinia for the past 2 months, and they leave in 20 minutes. I decided to make Katie a bangle last week and didn't have her hand to confirm the size till Monday night. Started the bangle Tuesday in between last minute emergencies. Actually we don't have emergencies around here we have " Grandpa Vernie, Grandpa Vernies". So in my spare time I worked on the bangle. Fortunately Eric sent me the Aspen Burl that I ordered and a Camphor Burl backup, as he said that the Aspen can be a PITA. He was right on. Managed to get it turned on Wednesday morning before the market. I put a bunch of CA finish on it this AM and we are headed to the airport. If it holds up fine, if not she can bring it back next year.

[attachment=9564]

[attachment=9565]


----------



## cabomhn

It looks really nice! I'm sure she loved it.


----------



## DKMD

Looks great! Too bad about the aspen burl... I love that stuff!


----------



## BangleGuy

Nice job Vern! Sorry about the Aspen, it can be a little touchy.:dash2: I am glad I sent a backup!


----------



## BassBlaster

Very nice!! I'm sure she loves it!! 

My wife isnt a real big jewelry person but wears her bangle regularly.

That Eric sure knows how to take care of his customers!!!


----------

